# In case you had any doubts about whether evangelists were good people



## ChibiMofo (Mar 11, 2020)

*Missouri Sues Televangelist Jim Bakker For Selling Fake Coronavirus Cure*

https://www.npr.org/2020/03/11/8145...-jim-bakker-for-selling-fake-coronavirus-cure

They empty their hearts with tales of redemption and temptation, but really they just want to empty your wallets and bank accounts. They've been running the same racket for two millennia now. You prolly aren't aware of this scumbag preacher's past, but he's one of the best known and most beloved men of Dog in the United States. And hardly the most corrupt.


----------



## notimp (Mar 12, 2020)

If you watch both you might understand why society doesnt do more about it.  I think those two should do.  Its always good to know about the Amazing Randy, with the second video, I'm taking a chance.. 

I don't suggest anyone should pick up that profession, its just - a fascinating talk. 

edit:
This should work as well:


Visit of the """Research department""" of the Maharishi University of Management (*lol*) in Iowa

(Gives you an indication, that it can help some people.)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2020)

Let's be real, evangelists are either cons of being conned.


----------

